# newbee from Germany is with you now :)



## satco

if one has questions about odds and evens in Germany ( rules/regulations/camp sites/aires and whatsoever) , do not hesitate
to ask me.

best ones from
Jan


----------



## carol

Hi. I saw your other thread and I am sure many will have questions. Hope you enjoy your stay here

We have friends down in Swabia not far from Sindlefingen so know that area

Carol.


----------



## Christine600

Zehr gut! Hertzlich Wilkommen! 

I have been visiting your lovely country several times and always enjoyed the stay.


----------



## satco

good morning y`all 

well I was wondering a bit about the fact ( after reading some stuff in this Germany-section) , that merely the mid and south of Germany
seem to be of higher interest to british travellers .
The northern land between northsea and baltic sea -which is quite beautiful as well - is not travelled or mentioned that often ....

is there any special reason for that circumstance ?

my regards,
Jan[/img]


----------



## EJB

Jan,
Every country has it's 'tourist' bits that the majority of visitors go to.
The ones you mention are the obvious ones. :wink:


----------



## mrbricolage

satco said:


> good morning y`all
> 
> well I was wondering a bit about the fact ( after reading some stuff in this Germany-section) , that merely the mid and south of Germany
> seem to be of higher interest to british travellers .
> The northern land between northsea and baltic sea -which is quite beautiful as well - is not travelled or mentioned that often ....
> 
> is there any special reason for that circumstance ?
> 
> my regards,
> Jan[/img]


Ssshhh :wink: don't let the cat out of the bag. Now all those empty german beaches on the baltic coast will be full of this lot :lol:


----------



## mfa

Hi Jan......your entry is quite well timed from my point of view as we are looking to travel from Rotterdam upto Lubeck/Baltic Coast over the Easter holiday (10 - 12 days). 

Can you sugest any places of interest (castles, parks, walks, bke rides etc.) to stop over, that will fulfil a family of four - two adults + two boys (11 + 13).

Do you think we will need winter tyres at that time of year???What is the weather likely to be like (wet/dry/warm/v. cold)????

Any advice/comments will be greatly appreciated.


Cheers


Mark


----------



## Boff

Hallo Jan,

dann bin ich hier also nicht mehr ganz alleine! :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## satco

@ Gerhard

to be a handsome guy , I do answer in english 

well , was a good decision to join up here !
re-inforcement has arrived !

Groetjes
Jan


----------



## satco

@ mfa

dear Mark ,

I hope to be able to lend you the one or other idea.
would be helpfull for me to know the exact routing
through Germany and the intended lenght of your
daily tracks.

If I was in your place , I would postpone the decision 
on winter tires until until a fortnight before starting.
reason: we had some snow in aprils during the past 20 years.
and, we have this so called " situative winter-tire obligation
in Germany". That means , if its icy and/or snowy and are 
caught with no winter-tires.... you`ll be fined.
old north german saying : winter tires from O till O
(october till easter)
suggest of to check the long term weather forecast under :
link : 
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/bvbw/dwdwwwDesktop;jsessionid=SZmvPdfBN7zttvGnBpkqNySM6cyzJdfGPRNJ3KJHFXdSqzJSmzwh!1310440502!416263318?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=dwdwww_main_book&T3200069671164966398067gsbDocumentPath=Content%2FOeffentlichkeit%2FKU%2FKUPK%2FHomepage%2FTeaser%2FDeutschlandwetter.html&switchLang=en&_pageLabel=dwdwww_start

and make your decision accordingly.

in northern Germany , talking about the northern baltic shores and adjacent areas , there are surely some POI. Lübeck and its nice
old town center ( yummy almond paste , almond paste museum)

link : http://www.marzipanland.de/eng.html

Next place to check out might be the isle of Fehmarn , some nice Stellplatz on the isle link: http://www.fehmarn.de/en/

that`s it for the time , best regards
Jan


----------



## Floss

We are going to the Harz mountain area in May/June - have you got any suggestions as to the best places to visit please? Floss


----------



## mrbricolage

Floss said:


> We are going to the Harz mountain area in May/June - have you got any suggestions as to the best places to visit please? Floss


Goslar is worth a visit. Right in the middle of it and of great historic importance.


----------



## satco

hi floss ,

well the Harz-hills are quite a nice piece of land , especially in late spring when everything is "greening" again.

I suggest to the small towns of Sankt Andreasberg , Bad Lauterberg maybe Bad Sachsa as well . Many of these locations do have own web-sites.
here`s a link to a map-section showing the Harz area

http://maps.google.de/maps?rlz=1C1I...code_result&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CEcQ8gEwAw

my regards , yours
Jan


----------



## Floss

:lol: 
many thanks are there plenty of camp sites around the area also thinking of going to berlin if not to far from harz


----------



## satco

mobile home harbours ---> 
http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/stellplatz-deutschland-plz3.php

are spread all over the area, but only few camping sites ---->

http://maps.google.de/maps?rlz=1C1I...vVH&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CCMQtgM

hope these map sections are somewhat helpfull

it`s about 220 km from Bad Lauterberg to Berlin . You need a green sticker for Berlin city. but the MH harbour in Spandau (e.g.) is outside
the Berlin LE-Zone

my regards
Jan


----------



## rogerblack

Welcome again, Jan. :wave: 

Having spent a lot of time in Germany on business over the years, from Rostock to Munich, I am now easing into early retirement and hope to have longer leisure trips to the Continent, enabling us to get beyond France and into Germany. I'd really love to get down to Bavaria in the motorhome but it's a loooong way to drive!

No doubt I'll be looking to pick your brain over the coming months. :wink: 

If you have any questions about the UK, especially the southwest of England, west London or east central Scotland, I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## Floss

went to berlin in 2009 but did not know about any green sticker how do i get one and at what cost
floss


----------



## Floss

hi roger
go to bavaria went in 2010 well worth the drive take your time and stop a day somewhere on the way


----------



## satco

@ floss

you find all input here ( mine amongst others  :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117723-.html

regards
Jan


----------



## rogerblack

Floss said:


> hi roger
> go to bavaria went in 2010 well worth the drive take your time and stop a day somewhere on the way


Thanks, Floss

at the rate we like to travel, we'd want to take at least a week! :roll:

On one of my business trips some years ago, was in Munich over a weekend and went on trips to the Linderhof Palace, Neuschwanstein Castle, Garmisch etc, I absolutely loved it. Mrs B has also been to Munich on business several times but only ever saw the airport and the office - I keep trying to persuade her what jewels are within easy reach.


----------



## mfa

Hi Again Jan....thanks for the last reply...

We are 7.7 mtrs long, twin rear axle and 5000kg fully laden based on a 2008 Fiat Ducato (will we need the low emission ticket??).

We were thinking of driving from Rotterdam along the coast and over the long "sea bridge" at Den Oever. We have seen a site at Lauwersoog where we might spend a day or so and thought about traveling along the coast towards the Baltic.

We are happy to change this route if there are other places we should see. Probably take about 5-6 days to get to the East coast and then similar on the way back, using a different route hopefully.

Thanks again for your help.

Cheers


Mark


----------



## satco

hi mark ,

it`s me again 

the lenght and weight is of no interest when calculating the LE-sticker class. just the pollution classification says red/yellow or green.
and: I say it again: you do not need this bloody sticker as long as
you stay outside these LE-Zones. ( it is an upraging thread in german forum`s )

this fantastic long bridge in Holland is fantastic . it might be a good plan to stay overnight in Norddeich ( Stellplatz at the Ocean Wave bath ).

You can make the followeing track to Lübeck or Travemünde in one day.

my regards
Jan[/img]


----------



## mfa

Hi Jan.....looking at some more places to go and wondered what Bremen might be like......thought about staying here:

http://www.camping-stadtwaldsee.de/home.html

which is on the outskirts of the city.

Do you know how easy or difficult it might be trying to drive to this site and should we visit anywhere specific in the city???

Thanks again...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## teemyob

*Jan*

Hello Jan,

Welcome, Again. Glad you got the membership sorted.

Love Germany. Had our honeymoon in Germany (Rudesheim, Maintz, Wiesbaden and Baden Baden 25 years ago.

Last visited Easter 2010. Mosel and Rhine.

Where is good to Ski in Northern Germany ?(We Will will arrive via Calais, Zebrugge or Hoek Van Holland.

TM


----------



## satco

hi Mark ,

your plan to visit Bremen is not bad at all.
Bremen is quite a nice town. 
The Camp-Site is located outside the LE-Zone.

http://www.umweltzone.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=bremen186.c.1683.de

link lends you towards an interactive map of the LE-Zone of Bremen.

regards
Jan


----------



## satco

howdy TM ,

well skiing in northern Germany (talking about the northermost
county ) is fairly not possible for the time being. There is NO snow!!!
The highest hill in Schleswig-Holstein is 168Meters above MSL.
But it has a ski-lift 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungsberg

okay , earnestly skiing is only possible in the Harz Hills in lower saxony.
here`s a link to check out snow-heights and the area itself :

http://www.schneehoehen.de/skigebiete/deutschland/harz

regards
Jan


----------



## teemyob

*Thanks*



satco said:


> howdy TM ,
> 
> well skiing in northern Germany (talking about the northermost
> county ) is fairly not possible for the time being. There is NO snow!!!
> The highest hill in Schleswig-Holstein is 168Meters above MSL.
> But it has a ski-lift
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungsberg
> 
> okay , earnestly skiing is only possible in the Harz Hills in lower saxony.
> here`s a link to check out snow-heights and the area itself :
> 
> http://www.schneehoehen.de/skigebiete/deutschland/harz
> 
> regards
> Jan


Thanks Jan,

Will be in Geldern in a couple of weeks too.

TM


----------



## DianneT

We go to and through Bavaria every year with our car and 8 metre caravan. It is a vast area but we love it and there is so much to see. Some of the travels there are included in my website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk with some pictures.

Take you time there and you will have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## mrnorthen

*Information on aires in Germany*

We are travelling through Germany to visit friends in Austria this coming May and intend to spend a few days in Germany we like to use aires where possible, do you have any information on books I can buy listing there locations?


----------



## satco

hi mrnorthen ,

well , suggest to use the "Bordatlas" either as book ( 2 volumes)
or as smart-phone application.

http://www.verlagshop.de/stellplatzfuehrer/bordatlas

it`s written all in German , but easy to understand because
they use pictograms besides the written text.

my regards

Jan


----------



## mfa

Hi Again Jan

Just looking at planning the journey and wondered if the Wischhafen-Gluckstadt ferry is worth taking instead of driving all the way around Hamburg???? Can a motorhome easily get on/off??

Thanks



Mark


----------



## satco

hello Mark ,

well the ferry is easy to access and worth every penny , did it last september while doing my northsea tour. expect waiting times at the ferry harbour up to an hour
in the high season. other times 20-30 minutes.
the ferry fee was 13.5 Euro for my old camel 
guess your carthago is below 8meters , it`ll cost 16.- Euro then.

http://www.elbfaehre.de/

Jan


----------



## dipper17

Hi Jan

We are spending 3-4 months in Germany starting at the beginning of April. We intend to start at the north and work our way down to the south and then into Austria and Switzerland.

We have no particular route planned at this stage.

One thing I would be grateful for is advice on a prepaid tariff on mobile internet either for an Ipad or iPhone. Can a none-German resident buy a prepaid sim card to put into your own device to use for browsing the internet.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## satco

hi Michael ,

will you start at Esbjerg (Denmark) ?
the only thing I know about prepaid mobile internet is :

http://www.alditalk.de/web/internet-prepaid-tarif/internettarif/

I would have translated it for you , but I am a bit short on time....
My HER is quite resolute whenever I exaggerate my approved computer-time  

as far as I know everyone who`s paying the fees is welcome 

There are several other offers ( pro 7 , rtl , tcom , 1&1 )
but the big advantage of Aldi is , the easy access . there`s almost no town without an Aldi-supermarket

my regards
Jan


----------



## dipper17

Hi Jan

Thanks for the info. Will have a look at the Aldi site and should be able to translate it OK (thanks to Google).

We are planning to arrive at Amsterdam and then cross north Netherlands via the long bridge into Germany.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## DianneT

Hi dipper
We go to Europe every Spring for 2/3 months and visit mainly Germany. Austria and Holland. though we have done 13 countries over the last 8 years with an 8 metre caravan. We at that time of year always use the ACSI Camping Card for our camp sites. Have a look at my website www.joysoeuopeancaravanning.co.uk you might get a few tips from it.

Having a Motor Home I expect you use Aires and Stellplatz which I have no knowledge on. We do travel with friends who have MH's and they do use campsites so thought our travels might help you.

I take my laptop with me and find most camp sites in Europe have WiFi mostly available in the van. In can be from Free to 1 euro per hour which is probably cheaper than using mobile internet.
Cheers Dianne


----------



## mrnorthen

*Bordatlas*

Thanks for the info, I have bought Bordatlas Deutschland 2012 from Vicarious Books, it came with a free copy of Bordatlas Europa 2012. All set for touring Germany May/ June this year now :lol:


----------



## meavy

*Hi Jan! Thanks For Your Tips About The Harz*

Moin, moin Jan!

We were wondering where to go for 10 days - and thanks to you, it will be the Harz. We are fans of North Germany ( OH has relatives in Elsfleth near Oldenburg) and looking at the Rough Guide, there is plenty to see and do in this new-to-us region of Germany.

And lots of places to stay in Bordatlas.

High on the list will be Quedlinburg with the entire town being a World Heritage site and 1600 buildings listed.

Then Wernigerode and a ride around the region on the narrow gauge railways.

The Bode valley sounds wonderful for walking.

I don't think 10 days will be enough...and we'll see what the weather is doing around 23 April.

By the way, Jan, we loved the spa atmBad Duerrheim last summer. Are there any good modern ones up North?

All the best on your travels in the UK. We are London based - give us a shout if you're around.

Susan and Godfrey


----------



## satco

well , when touring the Harz area , you should risk a stopover at Bad Lauterberg , there you find the Kirchberg Thermal bath (SPA).
I spent a recreation period over there in 2001 , good place.

http://www.gollee.de/index.php/kirchberg-therme

I was quite fond of this place.

happy easter  

Jan


----------



## Lesleykh

Hi Jan,

We were up in Cuxhaven on our 'big trip' round Europe. We crossed the Elbe on our way to Denmark. On our way back from Italy a few months later, we came through the Black Forest. 

We've covered quite a lot of Germany over the years since my husband lived in Braunschweig in the 1980s. Any country with great beer and great bread has to be worth a visit in my book!

Lesley


----------



## aldra

Hi there Jan 2

You are going to be busy, busy, busy

Aldra


----------



## satco

hi lesley ,

well few things are really worth a second glance in Germany 

it`s beer and Audi Quattro and dark bread  

and last but not least : autocross racing !

Jan


----------



## satco

@aldra

hi there Sandra ,

yep , the later the evening the busier the Jan 

cu 

Jan


----------



## cwsouth

*Black Forest Route*

Hello Jan,

We are flying in to Frankfurt, and hiring an RV in Mannheim. Our plan is to head south through the Black Forest to Switzerland. I'm wondering if you have favorite campsites or suggestions. We are traveling with two boys ages 8 and 10.

Our first night (16 July) must be close to Mannheim, and I am thinking that a campsite just up the river from Heidelberg might work well. On our last RV adventure out of Munich we only stayed in campsites, so not sure about the idea of using stellplatze with children.

I've read nice things about the Schwartzwaldhochstrasse and Lake Titisee, but wondering if you have other ideas about how to meander through the Black Forest on our way to Interlaken.

If helps, we probably aren't Baden-baden types, but looking for a family-friendly experience near water (lakes, rivers, pools) for the boys to splash around. We have most enjoyed getting a bit off the beaten path, but that may not be so easy during high season.

How important is a Hochschwarzwald Card?

We'd appreciate any advice you and other members might have.
Vielen Dank!
Curt


----------



## satco

hi there Curt ,

well , first of all you`re welcome 

I admit , that I have to make myself conversant with black forrest
peculiarities first , before I can give any suggestions , but :

1.) hochschwarzwald-card description is on hand in english :
http://en.hochschwarzwald-card.de/

2.) here`s the link towards the Stellplatz-database of our german
mh-forum ( correct region is pre-selected):

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/stellplatz-deutschland-plz7.php

I would suggest to use the "Stellplatz DB" to check out some sites , and come back to me with your questions later on , okay ?

best ones from the very north of Germany 
Jan

PS. my first hint: ommit Baden-Baden , better go from Mannheim via Heilbronn southbound (forget about Stuttgart as well) through the heart of the black forrest  
(where few white spots have remained on the map, and where the wolves howl at nights ....)


----------



## Lesleykh

*Black Forest Area*

Curt - we came home from our 'big trip' last year through the Black Forest area. Take a look at our blog for April Charlie Dog Came Too

There's not masses on there about the area, but mostly the stellplatz are great and lots of people who have children with them use them. I can't see a reason not to.

Lesley


----------



## aldra

cwsouth

When we were in the Black forest in June last year we spent a couple of nights here
www.schoeneaussict.com

Hotel Schone Aussicht Niederwasser/Hornburg

The draw for us was that it is set right in the middle of the forest, a beautiful forest drive up to it, although there is a shorter route. Can use the hotel facilities,but they charge for the pool The staff and owner were very friendly

Get out of the van and fall into the forest

I cannot remember if they had outside water etc, they did have electric.They were just setting it up when we were there. The van area is close to a children's play area away from the hotel

The forest is full of wild strawberries and blueberries
just thought the kids might enjoy exploring the forest for a day or two
and of course you can get any meal in the hotel including breakfast


----------

